# Heath Ledger



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

But who else here was completly shocked by Heath Ledgers death?? I am heartbroken over this, my favorite movie has always been Casanova, and now he is dead :sigh: :blue: I am just toally upset about this, he was 28 , that is 3 years older than my husband...it is very very sad! They think it was an accidental overdose of sleeping medicine. How very very sad. Sorry Stacey I just needed someone to talk to and I know that I can talk to you guys about anything!!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

I know, I was also so completely, totally shocked by his death. When I saw it yesterday on Yahoo's homepage I almost started crying. I loved him in The Patriot, and in A Knight's Tale. He will be greatly missed by many, many people.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

It certainly is sad. I wasn't a fan of his but I hate to hear of anyone that young dying. What a sad world we live in


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I was devistated!!! I loved him!!!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OK, I guess I am a sheltered person. I have NO IDEA who he is. 

Can someone tell me? I heard someone say he was in Broke Back Mountain. (sorry, I refused to see that one).

I am horrible with names anyway


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

he played in a few movies....brokeback mountain was a good movie and that was the only one I remember watching.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

I did not see Brokeback Mountain, and I do not want to.
But he is in A Knight's Tale, which IMO is a wonderful movie.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

here you go these are pictures of him

http://images.google.com/images?sourcei ... a=N&tab=wi


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

I was a big fan of him!! I cried when he died, he was a wonderful person with such wonderful talent!!! here is what he has been in

10 things I hate about you
Knights tale
broke back mountain
Candy
Casanova ( my fav)
Four Feathers
I'm not there
The Brother's Grimm( my other favorite)

so yeah and the list goes on! It is very very sad, I am very curious to know what the blood and tissue results come back as, they think it was an accidental overdose of his sleeping pills. Hopefully that is all it was and he just went peacefully.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I loved A Knights Tale. He was a great actor. I am actually watching a show about him right now.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I was/am shocked. I'm 28 so its weird thinking about someone who seemed to have it all together, and a promising career die just like that. Hits home and is scary.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

It does Ashley...it is very scary


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Yes, it is sad that he passed away and at such a young age to. Although it is sad to say that i've been to more funerals of kids than adults. He was a good actor. It just goes to show that we should try to enjoy every second of life that we can-because we never know when our time to go will come.


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

It's really sad. I LOVE the movie A Knight's Tale


----------

